# [SOLVED] VFS:Cannot ..... czyli błąd w kompilacji jądra

## Astarot

Witam wszystkich,

postanowiłem sobie skompilować jądro (tak btw to m pierwszy raz   :Smile:  ). Ĺ�ciÄ�gnÄ�Ĺ�em sobie gentoo-source w wersji 2.6.19-rc5 po czym skonfigurowaĹ�em i skompilowaĹ�em. Ale niestety po restarcie kompa widze pewien tajemniczy komunikat i kernel panic. Oto co widnieje na komunikacie:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "hde2" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - -not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

Nie wiem co jest przyczynÄ� takiego stanu rzeczy. Oto moje pliki konfiguracyjne:

.config:

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_SKY2=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=m

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO=y

CONFIG_STACK_UNWIND=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

No i plik gruba menu.lst:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hde2 

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

title=Gentoo(moje jajko)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-r5-gentoo root=/dev/hde2 

title=Ubuntu

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/hde3 ro quiet

initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-11-generic
```

No i tak w ogóle mój wykaz partycji cat/proc/partitions:

```

major minor  #blocks  name

  33     0   58615704 hde

  33     1   41375376 hde1

  33     2    6843690 hde2

  33     3    9904072 hde3

  33     4          1 hde4

  33     5     489951 hde5

```

Będę wdzięczny za pomoc[/quote]Last edited by Astarot on Thu Apr 05, 2007 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pancurski

 *Quote:*   

> grub menu.lst

  to chyba jest w ubuntu

w gentoo jest grub.conf ale domyślam się ze startujesz z gruba instalowanego pod ubuntu?

zmień kodowanie na poprawne bo można sobie oczy popsuć

----------

## przemos

Pokaz jeszcze jakie systemy plikow masz na partycjach swojego dysku i sprawdz w konfiguracji kernela czy wkompilowales obsluge do swojego dysku.

----------

## BeteNoire

Na 99% nie wkompilowany chipset.

lspci pomoże

----------

## Raku

 *frondziak wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   grub menu.lst  to chyba jest w ubuntu
> 
> w gentoo jest grub.conf

 

... który jest linkiem symbolicznym do menu.lst   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## c2p

Albo na odwrót:

```
segfault ~ # cd /boot/grub/

segfault grub # stat menu.lst

  File: `menu.lst' -> `grub.conf'

  Size: 9               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   dowiązanie symboliczne

Device: 341h/833d       Inode: 173         Links: 1

Access: (0777/lrwxrwxrwx)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)

Access: 2006-08-10 19:58:51.000000000 +0200

Modify: 2005-11-21 18:45:15.000000000 +0100

Change: 2005-11-21 18:45:15.000000000 +0100

segfault grub # stat grub.conf

  File: `grub.conf'

  Size: 1862            Blocks: 8          IO Block: 4096   zwykły plik

Device: 341h/833d       Inode: 1962955     Links: 1

Access: (0644/-rw-r--r--)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)

Access: 2006-08-10 19:58:53.000000000 +0200

Modify: 2007-03-10 20:43:35.000000000 +0100

Change: 2007-03-10 20:43:35.000000000 +0100

segfault grub #
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Albo na odwrót:

 

ooo - developerzy to poprawili?   :Cool: 

----------

## c2p

equery f grub:

```
[ Searching for packages matching grub... ]

* Contents of sys-boot/grub-0.97-r3:

/bin

/bin/mbchk

/boot

/boot/grub

/boot/grub/grub.conf.sample

/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

...
```

Czyli powinno być raczej grub.conf, ale w info grub czytamy, że:

 *Quote:*   

> To enable the menu, you need a configuration file, `menu.lst' under
> 
> the boot directory. We'll analyze an example file.

 

I bądź tu mądry  :Smile: . Ja mam ten sam plik grub.conf i link menu.lst odkąd tylko mam linuksa (marzec 2004), przenoszony tylko na nowy dysk w 2005, więc nigdy nie interesowałem się co powinno być linkiem do czego  :Wink: .

----------

## Raku

 *c2p wrote:*   

> I bądź tu mądry . Ja mam ten sam plik grub.conf i link menu.lst odkąd tylko mam linuksa (marzec 2004), przenoszony tylko na nowy dysk w 2005, więc nigdy nie interesowałem się co powinno być linkiem do czego .

 

a ja kiedyś zobaczyłem, że plikiem konfiguracyjnym było menu.lst, a grub.conf był jedynie linkiem symbolicznym. A oryginalnym plikiem konfiguracyjnym jest właśnie menu.lst (tak jest w Debianie i Archu, więc 2:1  :Wink: )

Dobra - kończmy lepiej OT

----------

## Astarot

No "oftopy oftopami" a problem został rozwiązany. Tego posta piszę właśnie z Gentoo o moim nowym jądrze :)Dzięki przemos i BeteNoire mieliście rację, przeoczyłem moduł via82cxxx czy jakoś tak do mojego chipsetu VIA VT 6410 i teraz system śmiga aż miło. Ale swoją drogą chyba mimo wszystko wkompilowałem za dużo "bajerów" do jajka. Trzeb będzie się tym zająć   :Cool:  Jeszcze raz Wam dziekuję.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   I bądź tu mądry . Ja mam ten sam plik grub.conf i link menu.lst odkąd tylko mam linuksa (marzec 2004), przenoszony tylko na nowy dysk w 2005, więc nigdy nie interesowałem się co powinno być linkiem do czego . 
> 
> a ja kiedyś zobaczyłem, że plikiem konfiguracyjnym było menu.lst, a grub.conf był jedynie linkiem symbolicznym. A oryginalnym plikiem konfiguracyjnym jest właśnie menu.lst (tak jest w Debianie i Archu, więc 2:1 )
> 
> Dobra - kończmy lepiej OT

 

Tak, żeby całkiem rozwiać Wasze wątpliwości i zakończyć ot: domyślnym konfigiem jest zawsze menu.lst. Nie wiem dlaczego gen-developerzy wpadli na pomysł zamiany go na link do grub.conf.

----------

## c2p

 *BetaNoire wrote:*   

> Tak, żeby całkiem rozwiać Wasze wątpliwości i zakończyć ot: domyślnym konfigiem jest zawsze menu.lst. Nie wiem dlaczego gen-developerzy wpadli na pomysł zamiany go na link do grub.conf.

 

Przecież podałem to samo  :Wink: .

Z nudów sobie wpisałem: mv grub.conf menu.lst;ln -s menu.lst grub.conf  :Very Happy: .

----------

